# All things considered...



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

So the piglets have a virus, the beef herds are reduced due to drought and bad winters.....the oranges and bananas have something killing them....moose are infected from NH to Minn with another virus....ticks are on the rise here too.

No water for the valley in CA....late Spring/short season. 

High fuel costs.

Tornadoes, Floods, mudslides....oh my. Ebola and the like.

To say nothing of higher crime, less jobs, higher taxes.:smack

Things are going down hill in lots of ways....

I don't want to be a downer but just mindful of the way the hand is being dealt and what I can do to stay in the game....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was thinking about a lot of the same things the other night when I was watching the news.. 

I was trying to decide if it really is getting worse as far as food and problems with the food sources, or if it's with the fact we see more stuff reported now.. 

Then I look at prices in the grocery store... I don't think it's just more news... I think things are taking a slide...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its more serious than many realize....the closer you get to the edge and stay there the more chances of falling off happen.

the homestead is the most important item we have.the more independent it is on outside resources the better.a few years ago nobody thought we would be right here where we currently are...it took a bit longer than some thought...faster than others thought too.

this devestation from natural disasters is costing money.it comes from somewhere be in govt aid,insurances,donations,help from family and friends etc. but it all has an effect.

not to mention powerlines,roads,bridges that get damaged and all that infrastructure that needs serious upgrades and repairs just from a routine standpoint.

all we can do is put one foot in front of the other and do what we can and take control of the things we have most control over...our homsteads and prepping.

get gardens out...breed our livestock...butcher them for our own consumption...plant fruit trees....harvest a few wild goods as we can.and be conservative in our personal resources as we can to sustain those items as long as possible.

hold on the ride is getting bumpier !!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been telling my wife this for a while, but I'll say it here again.. .

Living here in the DC area really has opened my eyes up to why this country is in such a mess... Below is just a few examples.. 

First off, you would think the nations capital would be a proud place... somwhere that everything looked great and was well taken care of... It's not..

For almost three years now, Memorial bridge has temporary bridges on it's walk ways so people don't fall through the cracks, or trip over them where the bridge used to lift.. 

About two years ago, a car went through the rails on the bridge and took them out... To this day, there are still the big plastic water barriers filling the hole... This is on the bridge between Arlington and the Lincoln Memorial... It's pretty sad to be in the middle of that bridge and see all the dilapidation looking at two beautiful memorials.. 

Around the Lincoln Memorial, they have these massive gold guilded statues at the bridge entrances.. They are all black from all the soot.. never washed... I remember about 14 years ago when they had reguilded them.. they were beautiful.. now they look like trash.. 

Along the George Washington Parkway, there are numerous places the guard rail has been taken out by cars.. .for years now they have had more of those water barriers, or concrete Jersey barriers in the holes.. 

I won't even get started on what the big pond in front of the Capitol looks like.. but let's just say you can't see the bottom of the pond, and the water is only about a foot deep.. 

I can list so much of this kind of stuff... If we can't keep up on the infrastructure of the nation's capital, then how can we expect much of the rest of the country to be in good shape?


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> I've been telling my wife this for a while, but I'll say it here again.. .
> 
> Living here in the DC area really has opened my eyes up to why this country is in such a mess... Below is just a few examples..
> 
> ...


I have to travel often to DC for work. It amazes me how broken many areas are and some areas are just plain nasty. I also see homeless living under bridges within a very close distance to the white house. You could not pay me to live there. I wonder what tourists see? It's a real shame and national disgrace.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty much what I'm getting at.. If we can't keep our dirty laundry cleaned up at the front door of the country, you can pretty much imagine what the rest of the house is going to look like... It really does open my eyes as to why we do have so many problems all around the country infrastructure, health, and food wise..


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow that was a eye opener...have never been to the capital, guess i will pass...


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

To add to what mpillow was talking about. Here in MN we had 9 feet of frost in the ground, now it just keeps raining and yesterday snow. That means a very late start for the farmers to get a crop in. 
Things are bad all across our country. Stock up while you can.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a water ride, you may get wet!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Time has run out. There is no more time to plan for tomorrow because it's harder and harder to take care of today. The state of the nation's capital is a reflection of the corruption that has destroyed what this country once was. That doesn't mean we have no more hope, though. I believe this country can get turned around. It won't be easy and it won't be clean.

Every Easter I watch the Ten Commandments movie and think of Moses leading the people in circles for 40 years until the old, sinful generation died off. I hope it won't take that long for this country to find it's way back.

Don't stop stocking up. Our money buys less and less every day.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

The rate of the fall does seem to be speeding up, you can imagine my sickness today when we almost lost 3 freezers full of food due to power outage, it gets harder and more expensive to stock up every day. Each day feels like we are further and further behind. I'm just waiting for a chicken virus to take out the poultry industry, it seems the only thing left.


----------



## farmboyJD (Jul 21, 2011)

To add to the list of disasters that many do not know...... There was a hard freeze about 2 weeks ago in the prime wheat growing areas of Texas, Oklahoma and Kansas. Much wheat has been significantly damaged. I lost over half of my wheat crop due to the freeze, and will be baling it for cattle feed. The price of wheat has moved higher in the last month, and is up about $2/bu. in the last 2 months.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

If I didn't have the ability to grow a ton of food on this land I would be worried sick. I've planted almost 500 tomato plants, and a dozen rows of each Silver Queen corn and purple hull peas. We took an acre and dedicated it to a garden-two plots, one with the massive staples and another with smaller crops of herbs and such. We still have okra and squash to plant en masse. 

We just came off of SIX MONTHS of cold weather. In all my life I can't recall six months of weather so cold we had ice. It's almost May and it's just warm enough to get these things in the ground. Then I go to the store to buy a cucumber and mushrooms for a salad from the lettuce in my garden and walk out empty handed. When did a CUCUMBER cost over a $1 ???? I don't know how people do it-where do they get the money to buy this overpriced food ?? 

We are putting up a TON of stuff this year. (Well - "we" is actually "me" but that's okay.  ) What I can't eat or preserve I will sell in an attempt to stock up on feed for the animals for the winter. 

About the only good thing I can see is that if I can grow out these hogs I can sell them at a price where they can not only be replaced, I will have some extra money to buy a couple more and feed a few things. Same with the cows; I may have bought them when the prices were higher than usual but when I sold the last two I made enough money that it seemed the proper thing to do. 

One of my most favorite movies ever, Cold Mountain, has a scene in it where the soldier's wife tells the Union soldier that if he takes her hog she is as good as dead. That scene makes far more sense to me now than it did years ago when I first saw that movie!


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Be sure to save seeds this year, there may not be much to buy for next year.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm hoping to make enough to make seed. It is serious folks. Drought, low herd numbers, diseases in livestock......


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Another thought....look for alternative sources to buy foods if you cannot get them from a local farmer. I got 5 cucumbers for $1 at the local flea market last weekend, as well as 7 large tomatoes for $3, lettuce for $1 a head, etc. I am finding that it helps to explore my options to find better deals, it has gotten to a point where you have to be diligent and creative to be able to afford a variety of things. 

I am, of course, trying to grow what I can and save the seeds, _really_ putting effort into it, and see so many other things I can do, but they will take time. I am so thankful I was able to get several hundred canning jars last year cheap, they are just waiting to be filled when I grow or find things cheap.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

puddlejumper007 said:


> wow that was a eye opener...have never been to the capital, guess i will pass...


My son was in port in Baltimore last summer....he and his shipmates went to DC and he wasn't impressed....in fact, beyond the dirty.....the attitude of the people....He called it the "armpit" of America.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

There has been a lot of bad news lately, but we should always look to the positive. Those of us reading this thread will weather the bad times better than someone living in a city and going to Walmart for food every day.

Most of us grow a lot of our own food, raise our own animals, fix things instead of buying new, we live more simply so our expectations are reasonable, we learn new skills all the time, we are healthier from the hard work and fresh air and real food, many of us have a means to keep our family safe from intruders, and things like hurricanes and power outages don't completely grind our lives to a halt. Many of us are rural, so we're going to be better off if a disaster happens than the millions stuck in a city.

Even things like tornadoes, earthquakes and fires can be dealt with better than most because we've thought about them, talked about them, and have plans for how to bug out or shelter in place. Being prepared, even if you're just starting out, gives you power. You'll be emotionally stronger and will rebound faster than most.

Stay focused and courageous, and never stop learning and working towards your goals.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

mpillow said:


> My son was in port in Baltimore last summer....he and his shipmates went to DC and he wasn't impressed....in fact, beyond the dirty.....the attitude of the people....He called it the "armpit" of America.


If you look at a map of the country, then you envision the 495 loop around DC, I call it the sphincter of the country... (think dog when you look at a map)


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> There has been a lot of bad news lately, but we should always look to the positive. Those of us reading this thread will weather the bad times better than someone living in a city and going to Walmart for food every day.
> 
> Most of us grow a lot of our own food, raise our own animals, fix things instead of buying new, we live more simply so our expectations are reasonable, we learn new skills all the time, we are healthier from the hard work and fresh air and real food, many of us have a means to keep our family safe from intruders, and things like hurricanes and power outages don't completely grind our lives to a halt. Many of us are rural, so we're going to be better off if a disaster happens than the millions stuck in a city.
> 
> ...


 And keep your neighbor friends close!  <3


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

Do not implicate yourselves.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CrazyMooseFarm said:


> Do not implicate yourselves.


Huh? What you talkin bout


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> We just came off of SIX MONTHS of cold weather. In all my life I can't recall six months of weather so cold we had ice.


Wow. I can't imagine not being cold. I even have ice inside the windows of the house most of the winter.:bowtie:


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

The more you can separate from the craziness, the less it will affect you.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Win07_351 said:


> Wow. I can't imagine not being cold. I even have ice inside the windows of the house most of the winter.:bowtie:


C'mon its 63 degrees outside....tshirt weather!

Yes we had the most beautiful frost patterns on the inside of the windows and doors off and on all winter....and still burning a stove full in the evening...I love my wood stove but its been very needy this past fall/winter/spring:ashamed:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Part of self-sufficient food is to change the way you eat. I do not buy cucumbers out of season. In other words if it doesn't come from my garden we don't have cucumbers. I make pickles so that's how we have cucumbers out of season. I don't buy grocery store tomatoes either. Canned or frozen tomatoes can be drained and used to replace fresh in salads. Not as good as fresh, but better than none. The fact is grocery store cucumbers and tomatoes never taste good enough to be worth the money. 

I do buy fresh produce and fruit but buy only what is in season and grown in the USA. I try to never buy canned goods from other countries especially China. Have you tried to buy salmon, mandarin oranges or even pineapple doesn't say China or Indonesia or ???


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I like salsa on my salad and on other things too....and pickles made of most anything you can grow....pickled carrot sticks!

I agree a simplified, local diet is best.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

To add to this, I just read that several hundred thousand (exact number escapes me, could be nearer million) chickens were taken out in the tornadoes. In the whole puzzle, one more piece. 

The weather is late here. Spring is reluctant, still have some ice on the great lakes.Buckets in the green house are a definite this year.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*the only thing that keeps this country afloat from day to day is the millions of people who work hard all around the country every day to make things good and better for their families , their friends and their community.

*really if we stopped a majority of trade with outside nations and worked on us here and on what we needed to survive as a nation we could do great things and be healthier as a people and a nation than we have been in years

I am convinced that if Washington when on a month long vacation most of the country wouldn't notice - oh wait I was right - we tested it out they were gone what 22 days and we middle Americans hardly noticed - yes it sucked if you were a goverment employee or contractor but the rest of us had only small inconveniences

a hundred million americans getting up and going to work every day , farming , working oil fields , working on pipe lines, delivering heating LP to peoples homes , nurses , truckers , electricians . plumbers water , gas and electric utility worked , phone guys , grocers , pharmacists , factory workers who make the drugs , cars , appliances , pipe , structural steel , foresters this is starting to sound like an Alabama song let me thank you for your time , this has more to do with the health of our nation than any bureaucrat in Washington or any amount of federal goverment spending.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, everyone who goes to work keep the country going while being taxed to support all those who do not go to work plus all of the .gov non-producing workers. Thank God for the workers.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

mpillow said:


> C'mon its 63 degrees outside....tshirt weather!
> 
> Yes we had the most beautiful frost patterns on the inside of the windows and doors off and on all winter....and still burning a stove full in the evening...I love my wood stove but its been very needy this past fall/winter/spring:ashamed:


The warm air is wonderful. I was doing some concrete repairs today (winter damage of course).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Now add the latest news today that MERS has been found in a health care worker in Indiana, after he was working in the Middle East...supposed to be less infectious than influenza, but can be deadly. Are we looking at a potential pandemic or just a small blip on the radar? Are you prepared to quarantine yourself and your family if worse comes to worst?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Part of self-sufficient food is to change the way you eat. I do not buy cucumbers out of season. In other words if it doesn't come from my garden we don't have cucumbers. I make pickles so that's how we have cucumbers out of season. I don't buy grocery store tomatoes either. Canned or frozen tomatoes can be drained and used to replace fresh in salads. Not as good as fresh, but better than none. The fact is grocery store cucumbers and tomatoes never taste good enough to be worth the money.
> 
> I do buy fresh produce and fruit but buy only what is in season and grown in the USA. I try to never buy canned goods from other countries especially China. Have you tried to buy salmon, mandarin oranges or even pineapple doesn't say China or Indonesia or ???


 
We haven't had salad in months ! My lettuce was up and I was jonesin' for a taste of summer in a store bought cuke. Learnt my lesson! You remind me of Paisley when it comes to tomatoes. I don't care for them but she loves them and has since she was very little. I think she was 4 when I bought a store bought tomato and fed it to her. She came up to me after dinner and said, "Mommy, you don't have to buy any more tomatoes from the store. I can wait until they grow in the garden, promise." I decided no more store bought if my 4 year old could tell a difference! 

Commerically canned is tough not just because of the out of country thing. The cans are lined with plastic chemicals so we stay away from the stuff that is high in acid like tomatoes.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Now add the latest news today that MERS has been found in a health care worker in Indiana, after he was working in the Middle East...supposed to be less infectious than influenza, but can be deadly. Are we looking at a potential pandemic or just a small blip on the radar? Are you prepared to quarantine yourself and your family if worse comes to worst?


This one is scary....my son will be "exposed" to many things due to his career in merchant marine....He has had to get lots of shots like military members do. Can you say biological weapon?


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

There's always a whole host of things going wrong...but there's also alot of things going right.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*mpillow*, I think having him on a cruise ship this summer, the biggest fear would be noroviruses! You hear about whole shiploads of cruisers incapacitated by nausea, vomiting and diarrhea, and it spreads like wildfire. Hand sanitizer and careful, frequent hand washing are his friends, along with not touching his face. I'm assuming he will have an emergency kit on board, if I remember our prior discussions.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

As an RN, I tend to pay attention to disease outbreaks...

I've also been paying close attention to the situation in Ukraine. It reminds me so much of Hitler and his takeovers of neighboring territories prior to invading Poland. Think of Neville Chamberlain and his "pact" with Hitler to assure "peace in our time". Are our sanctions against Putin and his Russian cronies any more effective than that piece of paper signed by Hitler? Yet, what is our alternative? World War III? I do fear it will come to that, should Putin/Russia actually invade the rest of Ukraine (overtly rather than covertly, as he is doing now).

They say that those who forget their history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In addition to the situation in Ukraine, last week's "European Journal" 1/2 hr program on PBS was reporting the rise in anti-Semitism, focused on France. In 2013, 3,000 Jewish families emigrated (highest number since late 1930's, early 40's). In the last 6 months or so, this program has focused on street fights and beatings involving the new Nazi party in different countries, as well as horrific beatings of immigrants in Spain, Italy and Greece.


----------

